# If you only had 5 Theology texts (individual work or multi-volume) on your shelf......



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 15, 2006)

...What would they be?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 15, 2006)

Turretin, Edwards, Ames, Calvin and Westminster.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 15, 2006)

_Institutes of the Christian Religion_ by John Calvin
_Institutes of Elenctic Theology_ by Francis Turretin
_Systematic Theology_ by Louis Berkhof
_The Works of John Owen_ by John Owen
_The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man_ by Herman Witsius


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 15, 2006)

J.Owen, Fr. Turretin, C. Love, J. Calvin,P. Mastricht (i hope this will be publish in english, iam waiting!!!!)


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 15, 2006)

_The Works of James Arminius_ - 3 Vols. - by James Arminius
_Chosen, but Free_ by Norman Geisler
_What Love Is This? Calvinism's Misrepresentation of God_ by Dave Hunt

snug on my shelf next to my Scofield Bible...


----------



## Apologist4Him (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...What would they be?



Institutes of the Christian Religion, John Calvin
Calvin's Commentaries (22 volumes), John Calvin
Systematic Theology (3 volumes), Charles Hodge
Reformed Dogmatics (2 volumes so far, with another translation of a 3rd volume being published soon), Herman Bavinck
A Theology of Lordship series (2 volumes, The Doctrine of the Knowledge of God and The Doctrine of God), John Frame

Hmm...Murray, Kuyper, Owen, Warfield... 

Maybe I should have started the post with a disclaimer noting that this list is subject to change on any given day. :bigsmile:


----------



## Apologist4Him (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> _The Works of James Arminius_ - 3 Vols. - by James Arminius
> _Chosen, but Free_ by Norman Geisler
> _What Love Is This? Calvinism's Misrepresentation of God_ by Dave Hunt
> ...


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> _The Works of James Arminius_ - 3 Vols. - by James Arminius
> _Chosen, but Free_ by Norman Geisler
> _What Love Is This? Calvinism's Misrepresentation of God_ by Dave Hunt
> ...



... sung in a "nasal tone" - "My hope is build on nothing less than Scofield's notes and Moody Press"


----------



## non dignus (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> _Institutes of the Christian Religion_ by John Calvin
> _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_ by Francis Turretin
> _Systematic Theology_ by Louis Berkhof
> ...





But I can't give up my NIGTC _ The Book of Revelation_ by G.K. Beale

[Edited on 1-16-2006 by non dignus]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2006)

Calvin
Bavinck
Kuyper's stuff
Van Til's works (I count them as one; ha-ha)
Warfield's stuff.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 15, 2006)

Warfield? Really?


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 19, 2006)

Institutes of the Christian Religion by John Calvin
Institutes of Elenctic Theology by Francis Turretin
Systematic Theology by Louis Berkhof
The Works of John Owen by John Owen
The Work's of Warfield 10 vol set


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



 But trade Turretin for "Preaching Christ in All the Scriptures" E. Clowney; add Vos' "The Pauline Eschatology" which goes with Beale.

Ursinus Catechisms (L & S) invaluable! 

Robin


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Warfield? Really?



Psst, Gabe....yessss, Warfield!

See: http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com/display/ShowJournal?moduleId=366117&currentPage=2

(Meanwhile, I hope you're doing much better, brother!)



r.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 19, 2006)

What?! No one has _Left Behind_ on their theology shelves??? :shocked:


----------



## Ivan (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...What would they be?



Edwards, Calvin, Warfield....AND... Spurgeon, with an honourable mention to Lloyd-Jones.

[Edited on 1-19-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> _The Works of James Arminius_ - 3 Vols. - by James Arminius
> _Chosen, but Free_ by Norman Geisler
> _What Love Is This? Calvinism's Misrepresentation of God_ by Dave Hunt
> ...



What? No Dake Annotated Reference Bible?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by non dignus_
> ...



Actually, don't. There are at least a half dozen _books on preaching_ that you should own and read before Clowney. Save you packing and write this on a piece of paper: "Already, Not Yet." That is true. It just takes Vos (typically) several hundred pages to repeat that in various ways. And the language - someone needs to translate it into readable English - is enough to put you to sleep. Vos was a groundbreaker, but (in my opinion) a poor (English) writer.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 19, 2006)

Calvin's Institutes
Pilgrim's Progress
Holiness by JC Ryle
Westminster Standards (with all Scripture proofs)
Works of Owen

That is right now.


----------



## raderag (Jan 19, 2006)

No one would through a pre reformation book in?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Robin_
> ...



Why say it in three pages when you can say it in 30? I have read The Unfolding Mystery, Preaching and Biblical Theology and Vos's book on Biblical Theology. They are invaluable and I learned a lot. But they do repeat each other and the themes, while insightful, do tend to show up in each book. Kind of like a John Piper book.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 19, 2006)

Unbelievable that know one has a' Brakel!

a'Brakel- TCRS (4 vols)
Calvin's Institutes
Turritin's Institutes
Shedd's Dogmatics
Westminster Confesion

Kind regards,

J. H. Lewis
Pastor-APCV
www.apcvan.com


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 19, 2006)

When you have Calvin and Turretin, you don't need to over-kill with a Brakel.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 19, 2006)

Calvin's Institutes, Turretin's Elenctics, Owen's complete writings, the original Westminster Standards (with all the corresponding documents), and Richard Muller's _Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics_.

The Continental sympathizer in me cries out, "But what about Ursinus' commentary on the HC, and Witsius' _Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man_?" He is then promptly smitten upon the head by an irritated Englishman, and lays down quietly...


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> When you have Calvin and Turretin, you don't need to over-kill with a Brakel.



Yes, but I would take A Brakel over Turretin. Not because Turretin is bad, but because there is more overlap between Calvin and Turretin than either and A Brakel


----------



## street preacher (Jan 19, 2006)

John Calvin- Institutes of the Christian Religion
John Owen- The Works of John Owen
Jonathan Edwards- Biblical Theology
J. C. Ryle- Holiness
Westminster Divines- The Westminster Confession of Faith
John Owen- Biblical Theology: From Adam to Christ


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jan 19, 2006)

Collected Sermons of Spurgeon
Body of Divinity- Watson 
Works of John Owen (seems to be fairly popular)
Institutes-Calvin
ESV concordance!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raderag_
> No one would through a pre reformation book in?



While I warmed to Athanasius, I don't know how high on my list he is. Now, the political implications of his work are thundering.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> Unbelievable that know one has a' Brakel!
> 
> a'Brakel- TCRS (4 vols)
> ...



 Yes! Finally! a'Brakel-TCRS (4 vols) would be indispensable.
Works of John Owen
Calvin´s Institutes
J. C. Ryle´s Holiness
Calvin´s Commentaries


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 20, 2006)

Owen
Calvin
Augustine
Luther
Van Til


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow... difficult decision.....

Calvin's Institutes
Works of Owen
Works of Boston
Berkof's ST
Works of Machen


----------



## beej6 (Apr 29, 2006)

Because I'm a layman and a newbie to Reformed faith (<10 years), I will be heretical and pick books written in this century ;-) and books I own:

Reymond, _A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith_
Guthrie, _New Testament Theology_
JG Vos' commentary of the Westminster Larger Catechism

Also, I'd need:
*The most annotated version of the Westminister Confession of Faith that I could find
*The most annotated version of Calvin's _Institutes_ that I could find


----------



## polemic_turtle (Apr 29, 2006)

Calvin's Commentaries
Works of John Owen
Hodge's Systematic Theology
Spurgeon's Sermons

And.. I can't think of anything else, but perhaps the works of Jonathan Edwards(23 volumes)?


----------



## py3ak (Apr 29, 2006)

_The Creeds of Christendom
NPNF Series 1 & 2
Summa Theologicae
Institutes
Warfield_

Although it hurst me not to add the works of Thomas Goodwin.

[Edited on 4-30-2006 by py3ak]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> _Institutes of the Christian Religion_ by John Calvin
> _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_ by Francis Turretin
> _Systematic Theology_ by Louis Berkhof
> ...



I like your list Gabe.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 30, 2006)

Calvin's Institiutes
Calvin' commentaries
Jonathan Edwards works
John Owen's works
Martin Luther's works


----------

